# Armed U.S. Diplomat uses Gun to save life in Pakistan.!



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2011)

Here is something for all you Gun Control freaks to think about. An armed U.S. Diplomat
had to take out a gun to shoot two armed men on a motorcylce  who fired on his vehicle
in Pakistan.

Now if this Diplomat did not have a gun, he would have been assassinated by those shooters.!

This info came from the bbcnews website. 1/27/2011
www.bbcnews.com


----------



## Intense (Jan 27, 2011)

Lets hope the State Department doesn't fire him for putting Self Preservation over drinking the Kool-Aid.


----------



## syrenn (Jan 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Here is something for all you Gun Control freaks to think about. An armed U.S. Diplomat
> had to take out a gun to shoot two armed men on a motorcylce  who fired on his vehicle
> in Pakistan.
> 
> ...



Good for him i hope he killed the bastards.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

He better get the fuck out of Pakistan or he will end up facing trial for killing Muslims.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

> Lahore police chief Aslam Tareen told the AP news agency that the American was being questioned by the police and may be charged with both murder and illegally carrying a weapon: a Beretta pistol.


 
Just like I fucking thought. The US government better step in to help this man.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> > Lahore police chief Aslam Tareen told the AP news agency that the American was being questioned by the police and may be charged with both murder and illegally carrying a weapon: a Beretta pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I fucking thought. The US government better step in to help this man.




Have you people ever heard of diplomatic immunity.?

" I would rather have a Gun and not need it, than need a gun and not have it"

Gun rights , Gun owners quote.


----------



## Jos (Jan 27, 2011)

*Some things dont mesh*


> Lahore police chief Aslam Tareen told the AP news agency that the American was being questioned by the police and may be charged with both murder and illegally carrying a weapon: a Beretta pistol.
> 
> "Diplomatic staff usually enjoy a certain type of immunity, but I am not sure about murder,"
> The American had stopped at a traffic light when two men riding a motorcycle stopped near his car.
> ...


BBC News - US diplomat kills two Pakistanis in Lahore
If they fired first then it was self defense, if he just got spooked (excuse the pun) and shot first then he's guilty
However, he killed a third man as he attempted to flee the scene. 






raymond david  I wonder if he is a Blackwater contractor?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > > Lahore police chief Aslam Tareen told the AP news agency that the American was being questioned by the police and may be charged with both murder and illegally carrying a weapon: a Beretta pistol.
> ...



He is being held in custody right now and they said diplomats do have certain immunities but they are not sure about murder, this happened in Pakistan and they despise Americans there, when this gets out more people are going to demand his head.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

Jos said:


> *Some things dont mesh*
> 
> 
> > Lahore police chief Aslam Tareen told the AP news agency that the American was being questioned by the police and may be charged with both murder and illegally carrying a weapon: a Beretta pistol.
> ...



So hes just supposed to sit there and wait for them to shoot him first? that makes alot of sense. They had weapons on their bodies anyways.


----------



## Jos (Jan 27, 2011)

I know it may sound strange to you, but in many countries the right to life is more important than the right to property, you cant take someones life because they are taking material goods, as I said, strange but the Law


----------



## Ropey (Jan 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > *Some things dont mesh*
> ...



Let's see the outcome.  It will be interesting.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

Jos said:


> I know it may sound strange to you, but in many countries the right to life is more important than the right to property, you cant take someones life because they are taking material goods, as I said, strange but the Law



So in other countries you should just let people rob you? no thanks, I'll take the American way with this one. How about those Pakistanis get some balls and go down to Waziristan and arrest those Taliban that are killing Pakistanis there.


----------



## Gunny (Jan 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> Here is something for all you Gun Control freaks to think about. An armed U.S. Diplomat
> had to take out a gun to shoot two armed men on a motorcylce  who fired on his vehicle
> in Pakistan.
> 
> ...



Question is:  what does the 2nd Amendment to the US Constitution have to do with Pakistan law?


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> He better get the fuck out of Pakistan or he will end up facing trial for killing Muslims.



my thoughts exactly


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm laughing that the Pakistani authorities are investigating this man for having a Beretta, but say nothing about the armed patrols of Taliban carrying rocket launchers and AK-47's patrolling their city streets!


----------



## Jroc (Jan 27, 2011)

The Pakistani government and their military are full of Tabliban and Al-Quieda sympathizers the U.S. government needs to get this guy out as soon as possible.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

Jroc said:


> The Pakistani government and their military are full of Tabliban and Al-Quieda sympathizers the U.S. government needs to get this guy out as soon as possible.



Absolutely.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 27, 2011)

These are all pictures from Pakistan, how about the Pakistani police go arrest these guys? the fuckin idiots in the first pic have a fuckin Humvee for fucks sake, god Pakistan is such a fucking joke it makes me sick.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2011)

You'd get treated about the same in Mexico for shooting a drug runner.


----------



## Intense (Jan 27, 2011)

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > > Lahore police chief Aslam Tareen told the AP news agency that the American was being questioned by the police and may be charged with both murder and illegally carrying a weapon: a Beretta pistol.
> ...



Hope State doesn't throw him under the bus. I wasn't kidding. I'm concerned for his well being.


----------



## saveliberty (Jan 27, 2011)

US Embassy in Iran a few decades back.  Enough said.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Jan 28, 2011)

Gunny said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Here is something for all you Gun Control freaks to think about. An armed U.S. Diplomat
> ...



Like my quote says sir  " I rather have  a Gun and not need it, than need a gun and not have one"

Gun lover quote..


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

> LAHORE, Pakistan &#8212; Pakistan will pursue murder charges against a U.S. consular employee suspected of shooting two armed men during a possible robbery attempt, a top prosecutor said Friday as protesters called for the American to be severely punished.
> 
> The killings in this bustling city on Thursday have attracted intense media coverage in Pakistan, and the government &#8211; already viewed by some critics as being subservient to the United States &#8211; will be under pressure to allow the law to run its course.



I fucking knew it.

US Official To Face Murder Charge In Pakistan


----------



## Vargulf (Feb 6, 2011)

He's guilty for being a infidel in a Muslim country, defending himself against armed Muslim robbers.  The verdict is clear:  Off with his head!
We should know by now that there is no such thing as a fair trial for infidels.  
Pakistan has a Christian woman held in its prison facing the death penalty for, of all things, blasphemy.
The U.S. should send in units to rescue them from the prisons.  Instead, they will just say, "too bad, so sad."


----------



## Colin (Feb 6, 2011)

Since when has it been a crime to kill cockroaches?


----------



## Jos (Feb 9, 2011)

*US threatens to cut aid to Pakistan*


> US congress members have threatened to stop aid to Pakistan unless it releases an American detained over shooting deaths of two Pakistani men.
> "During the course of investigation, police retrieved photographs of some sensitive areas and defence installations from Davis' camera,"
> A security official also told the Express Tribune that Davis' name did not figure on a list of US diplomats presented by the American embassy to the ministry of foreign affairs on January 25.


US threatens to cut aid to Pakistan - Central & South Asia - Al Jazeera English

*The Deepening Mystery of Raymond Davis *


> Davis (whose identity was first denied and later confirmed by the US Embassy in Islamabad), and the embassy have claimed that he was hired as an employee of a US security company called Hyperion Protective Consultants, LLC, which was said to be located at 5100 North Lane in Orlando, Florida. Business cards for Hyperion were found on Davis by arresting officers.
> 
> However CounterPunch has investigated and discovered the following information:
> 
> First, there is not and never has been any such company located at the 5100 North Lane address. It is only an empty storefront, with empty shelves along one wall and an empty counter on the opposite wall, with just a lone used Coke cup sitting on it. A leasing agency sign is on the window.  A receptionist at the IB Green & Associates rental agency located in Leesburg, Florida, said that her agency, which handles the property, part of a desolate-looking strip mall of mostly empty storefronts, has never leased to a Hyperion Protective Consultants. She added, In fact, until recently, we had for several years occupied that address ourselves.


Dave Lindorff: The Deepening Mystery of Raymond Davis and Two Slain Pakistani Motorcyclists


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2011)

This whole case is a joke, they already know the guys he shot had guns and just robbed someone earlier that day. Plus the fact that they are trying to charge this man for having a bereta in Pakistan is a fucking joke, why don't they go arrest all those Taliban who carry abound rocket launchers and AK-47's like its nobodies business?


----------



## Ropey (Feb 9, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> This whole case is a joke, they already know the guys he shot had guns and just robbed someone earlier that day. Plus the fact that they are trying to charge this man for having a bereta in Pakistan is a fucking joke, why don't they go arrest all those Taliban who carry abound rocket launchers and AK-47's like its nobodies business?



Not according to the apologists. But I agree with you. It's a mockery.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2011)

Ropey said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > This whole case is a joke, they already know the guys he shot had guns and just robbed someone earlier that day. Plus the fact that they are trying to charge this man for having a bereta in Pakistan is a fucking joke, why don't they go arrest all those Taliban who carry abound rocket launchers and AK-47's like its nobodies business?
> ...



If a Pakistani man killed 2 guys in Houston or Detroit who were trying to rob him I would say the man should be released on self defense, unfortunatly the Pakistanis despise Americans so much they want to burn this man at the stake just because he is American, they don't give a fuck about the 2 Pakistani who died or the wife of one of them who ate rat poison and commited suicide, if a Taliban killed these 2 men no one would say nothing, what fucking bullshit. My prayers go out to this poor man and his family.


----------



## Jos (Feb 9, 2011)

It seems he was not a diplomat, but rather a hired gun, good for Pakistan for upholding their law


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> It seems he was not a diplomat, but rather a hired gun, good for Pakistan for upholding their law



Who cares what he was? he was protecting himself from a robbery. This case is a joke because Pakistan rarely upholds any laws, what about all those Taliban running around in Pakistan with rocket launchers and AK-47's killing people? if Pakistan wants to uphold some laws how about arrest those clowns? they won't because they have no balls.


----------



## Jos (Feb 9, 2011)

well maybe they will show some balls in this case,  running around with a gun is not allowed in Pakistan


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> well maybe they will show some balls in this case,  running around with a gun is not allowed in Pakistan



Really? running around with a gun is not allowed in Pakistan? I laugh at that.
















Open your eyes, everyone and their mother is packing in Pakistan. Why won't the Pakistanis arrest these men and charge them for carrying weapons? they won't because this whole trial is a joke, the only reason they are angry at this man is because he is American, if he was Taliban and killed these guys no one would say shit. This whole trial is a joke and so is the whole country of Pakistan.


----------



## westwall (Feb 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> well maybe they will show some balls in this case,  running around with a gun is not allowed in Pakistan






You're not serious right?  EVERYONE CARRIES WEAPONS IN PAKISTAN!  There is a town in Pakistan called Darra that is called the city of guns, you can quite easily have anything made there for you.  From a C-96 Mauser all the way up to a DsHK .50 cal machinegun.


----------



## Defiant1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jos said:


> I know it may sound strange to you, but in many countries the right to life is more important than the right to property, you cant take someones life because they are taking material goods, as I said, strange but the Law



That's why I don't like going to other countries.  I get anxious just going to Canada.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 9, 2011)

westwall said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > well maybe they will show some balls in this case,  running around with a gun is not allowed in Pakistan
> ...



You are correct, whenever someone tries to mention that the American carrying a gun was not legal I always say what about the Taliban? those guys walk around with RPG's and AK-47's in broad daylight, that whole country is a joke.


----------



## Jos (Feb 10, 2011)

There are areas under Government control and there are areas under tribal control


----------



## westwall (Feb 10, 2011)

Jos said:


> There are areas under Government control and there are areas under tribal control






When was the last time you were there?


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 10, 2011)

Jos said:


> There are areas under Government control and there are areas under tribal control



So? according to Pakistani law having a gun is illegal right? so the Pakistani Military should go into Waziristan and wherever else the Taliban are gathering and place them under arrest, they are violating Pakistani law.


----------



## Jos (Feb 11, 2011)

> *"It was cold-blooded murder," said Mr Tareen. "Eyewitnesses have told police that he directly shot at them and he kept shooting even when one was running away. It was an intentional murder."
> 
> Police officials have previously said that the two men were street robbers, although conspiracy theorists have suggested that the pair were members of Pakistani intelligence.
> 
> The Associated Press news agency says Pentagon records show that Mr Davis is a former Special Forces soldier who left the army in 2003 after 10 years of service.*


BBC News - US man Raymond Davis shot Pakistan pair &#039;in cold blood&#039;


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 18, 2011)

> LAHORE, Pakistan &#8211;  A judge on Friday ordered the arrest of the driver of a U.S. vehicle that struck and killed a Pakistani while rushing to help an American detained in a pair of fatal shootings, a lawyer for the victim's family said.
> 
> The arrest warrant could add to the tensions surrounding the case of the shooter, Raymond Allen Davis. The U.S. insists he was acting in self-defense against robbers and qualifies for diplomatic immunity because he worked for the embassy.
> 
> ...



Pakistan judge orders arrest of US car&#39;s driver - FoxNews.com


----------



## Cain (Feb 18, 2011)

I do not see America fighting for this man. Whether he is guilty or not, I cannot judge.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 18, 2011)

Started a thread on this a little while ago. This guy has "spook" written all over him.

Be that as it may..he should be released.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 21, 2011)

Nailed it.

Spook.

Arrested US official is actually CIA contractor - Yahoo! News


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

​


Cain said:


> I do not see America fighting for this man. Whether he is guilty or not, I cannot judge.



America needs to, if they throw this man to the wolves expect alot more violence against Americans overseas because people will see this a sign that America does not protect its people overseas.


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> Spook.
> 
> Arrested US official is actually CIA contractor - Yahoo! News



America still needs to help this man, this whole fiasco is nothing but a modern day witch hunt in Pakistan. If this guy was a Taliban and he killed those guys, no one would say nothing.


----------



## Sallow (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Nailed it.
> ...



It's a tricky situation and needs to be handled carefully. I wanna see him come home. You should know by my posts I fully support the work of the CIA..for the most part.

He's done with the spook game..however.


----------



## blu (Feb 22, 2011)

you mean the CIA agent who just got back from north warzistan? LOL


----------



## High_Gravity (Feb 22, 2011)

Sallow said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



I would totally agree with letting him face Pakistani justice if he was on his own dealing drugs in the country or something like that but the way was doing legit work for the US embassy in Pakistan, its hard enough to find volunteers to go to Pakistan as it is. I hope the US makes this a priority and gets this man home.


----------



## blu (Feb 22, 2011)

westwall said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > There are areas under Government control and there are areas under tribal control
> ...



deflection and its common knowledge dumbass


----------



## Cain (Feb 22, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Cain said:
> ...



I agree with you, I just doubt the US will do anything.


----------

